# Looking for Massachusetts yard haunts



## rpick89 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm hoping to try and get around locally this year and check out other's yard haunts that they do. Have there been any previous threads where I might find locations? I couldn't find one. I've been to the Home Haunters Association site and have a gotten a few from there. Are there other websites that might have lists?

I realize that most may not want to post their full address for all to see, so you can PM me if you're comfortable doing that. I'll respond with mine if you have any interest.

So if you're located in Mass. and want to post, please do, or send me a PM.

Thanks


----------

